# U.P. Monsters



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow SB...those are some dandy racks !

Biggest we had around here was a 11 point that scored 191 1/4 after 12 point deductions. Shot by a neighbor of a friends farm. All other were just regular good ol buck.

Nice photos !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice lookin' deer you all have up there. Looks like you have your work cut out for you SB. Man, you should retire! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would say your limited out SB, there is some nice racks there for sure, couple hrs. work for sure!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Were these all UP bucks ?

I knew you and I had talked about bucks like these up there, I guess the gene pool still runs deep.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SB tolkd me he tookin 15 to mount this year and muzzle loader is still going on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I guess he is in the skinning shack !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Count is 24 now YD---your right OAC--just finish a hour ago--missed monday nite football--still one to do in the morning{late morning} we have over 2ft of snow since yesterday and its still snowing some----posted this evening seen 6 does ,no bucks also made 3 martin sets--may never find them if it don't quit snowing---good nite{morning}_______SB


----------

